# Mavericks Uniform History



## Tersk

*







#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8​*​Which do you like the most, and the least


----------



## SMDre

I like #5 the most because it was the first jersey after the green era and road jerseys seems to be the best. 

I would say that #1 is the one I like the least, but I have to say #3 because we lost the most in those.


----------



## soulhunter

personally, I like 7 the best and I really really hate 6. Number 5 is probaly my seconds favorite


----------



## Tersk

soulhunter_67 said:


> personally, I like 7 the best and I really really hate 6. Number 5 is probaly my seconds favorite


I agree 100% with this, those gray (grey?) ones are just disgusting. It's like the maker was trying to distract the opponents with these uniforums, they're terrible. I also really want one of those green ones (#7), it'd be greating having a green one (damn you mff4l, for having such a cool jersey)


----------



## SMDre

I wasn't even thinking about the grey uniforms. I think the plan was to blind the opponent. I just remember how shiny they were. 0-1 while wearing them. Got blasted by the Lakers.


----------



## Zach

#4 and #5


----------



## aussiewill

I like 2 and 7, go the old school lol :banana:


----------



## Volcom

2 & 8 are the same arent they??

I like 4 & 5.


----------



## The Future7

I like #7. They look real good.
I hate #3. It seems so plain to me.


----------



## SMDre

Volcom said:


> 2 & 8 are the same arent they??


No, one includes the short shorts.


----------



## Your Dallas Mavericks

Look, I'm just kickin' it ol' school here. The short shorts nonwithstanding of course but I'm talking the OG uni's with that funky green.

But, I love our new third unis with the word Mavs written in that smooth lookin' font. Damn, that's classical.

Anyone voting for the puter ones need to have their head examined. We retired those after losing to the Lake Show on the first night of the season.


----------



## Gambino

I like number 2. I hate number 6. I'm glad we only wore that once.


----------



## Amir

It was a tough choice between 4 and 5 but I voted 4!


----------

